# Sigma 85 not compatible with 5D4



## MrFotoFool (Oct 26, 2017)

I have the previous (non Art) version of the Sigma 85 f1.4. It worked fine with my 5D2 and 5D3. I just tried out my new 5D4 and discovered a horrific artifact when the lens is used at 1.4 or 1.6 or 1.8. It creates these huge dark circles, like the Target store logo (in gray instead of red). At f2 and smaller it goes away.

Since it is a non-Canon lens (and does not have the USB connection of the newer lenses) I assume there is no fix? Has anyone experienced it with this or other Sigma lenses? If there is a fix I would love to know. However I have learned my lesson about third party lenses and will only use Canon lenses from now on. (My other three lenses are Canon L).


----------



## mclaren777 (Oct 26, 2017)

It's a known issue with an easy fix...

https://www.slrlounge.com/sigma-issues-lens-incompatibility-warning-canon-5d-mark-iv-eos-cameras/


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for the link. So it seems if I disable the one lens correction I have set (peripheral illumination) in the menu, then the lens will work. However that is a minor annoyance because I would likely want to reset it when I switch back to my Canon lenses (or leave it off all the time).

Does anyone know how much of a difference (with Canon lenses) this setting makes in actual usage?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Does anyone know how much of a difference (with Canon lenses) this setting makes in actual usage?



It can make quite a difference with lenses that have substantial vignetting (gerally fast ones, and viognetting is worse wide open). But...do you shoot RAW? If so, it makes no difference, other than to set a flag in the metadata that only DPP recognizes (and other RAW converters will apply their default corrections, which pretty much always include vignetting correction). If you shoot JPG, then you'll either have to switch it off and on (maybe add it to My Menu) or live with the vignetting with the Canon lenses.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks for reply. I shoot RAW plus JPEG and often just use the JPEG unless it needs a lot of work (like high contrast scenes). I do my RAW processing in Photoshop Elements 12. Does anyone know if this has peripheral correction?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 26, 2017)

Elements uses Adobe Camera RAW just like LR and the full PS, although with a few options missing. But the lens corrections, including vignetting, are there.


----------

